# Thank you



## Goldens2 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is my 2nd post but have visited this site for over a year. Last March 30, my dog collapsed due to a tumor on her spleen. Our vet performed that night, but we received the news a week later that is was henangiosarcoma. She lived the best life she could for the next 4. We tired everything to make her happy and comfortable (chemo, iv's, new farvorite tools, and one last trip to the lake). However, during one of the the weekly visits, the ultrasound revealed it spread to her liver and was bleeding. We were able to take her home and get 1 more week before, she collapsedone morning and had the vet come to our house later that afternoon.

Reading these stories on the site, comforted me during this time and after when she went over the bridge. 

Thank you

Also check to see if your dog can give blood. My dog need it twice.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. We lost our beautiful boy Simon to hemangiosarcoma as well. We found out the same day he died. I'm just so grateful that we were with him.


----------



## Goldens2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you. I miss her still today and am thankful the wonderful 11.5 years we had.

Our other Golden turned 10 today and the service puppy we are raising turned 3 months.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry about your baby. We lost our Petey to Hemangiosarcoma. Once he was diagnosed we only had 2 more weeks. It is an evil disease.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my girl 3 months ago tomorrow to same awful disease. 

When you feel a little better please post some pics of your girl. 

Hugs to you

Lucysmum


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry that you lost your baby to this terrible disease. I know the anniversaries can be so difficult.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens2*

Goldens2

I am so very sorry to hear about your girl. Ken and I lost both Snobear and Smooch last year to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet baby. May all the loving memories you shared help to comfort you during your time of sadness and pain.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. Would love to see pictures of your sweet girl and hear all about her ,doing a tribute to her may help ease your pain. 

Cherish all the wonderful times and memories you shared with her. She'll always be with you.


----------

